# 40 and then some?



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Started these guys up Sunday


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Population explosion in the making.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd definitely have my work cut out for me after they hatched lol.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

layers_for_days said:


> Started these guys up Sunday
> View attachment 20094


What nice collection of eggs. Best of luck to you!


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks guys I'll keep y'all posted!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't wait to see the chicks! What type of chicks are you hatching?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

So egg-citing! What type of chicks are you egg-specting?


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Americaunas, welsummers, hybrids and bantams


----------

